# Need a Heavy 10 spindle takeup nut



## ttpociask (May 19, 2014)

I need a spindle takeup nut for my heavy 10 and so far haven't been able to track one down. Any info on where to find one would be much appreciated, sometime I guess a guy should quit fixen before you do more damage than good but one of these would help me a lot, thanks. This is my first metal lathe and I'm trying to do a cleanup and see what I find as I go, overall I think it's in good shape just going to clean, paint, and rewick the oilers.


----------



## Thoro (May 20, 2014)

Sent you a pm. I have one that I can part with


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2014)

I also have one but it looks like you are already covered.  I did a mod on my 10L to replace the fiber washer with a thrust bearing.  I had to turn the take up nut down about 50 - 70 thou to get the clearance for the bearing.  That is a cast iron part and I was afraid of breaking it so I got one for a spare before I started.   I was shocked at the price but it was the only source I could find.  I got mine from Ted  (latheman2) on the southbend yahoo group.  Ted was the general manager of the Southbend Lathe works when it closed.   He has a large inventory of SB parts and is very knowledgeable.   My reason for changing to a thurst bearing was that I would be right in the middle of an important piece and I would start to see patterns in the fininsh due to end play in the spindle.   I was forever tightening that nut.   Not any more!  I did that change several years ago and believe I got the part number information from the archives on the yahoo group.

Good luck with your lathe.

Earl


----------



## Thoro (May 20, 2014)

Earl said:


> I also have one but it looks like you are already covered.  I did a mod on my 10L to replace the fiber washer with a thrust bearing.  I had to turn the take up nut down about 50 - 70 thou to get the clearance for the bearing.  That is a cast iron part and I was afraid of breaking it so I got one for a spare before I started.   I was shocked at the price but it was the only source I could find.  I got mine from Ted  (latheman2) on the southbend yahoo group.  Ted was the general manager of the Southbend Lathe works when it closed.   He has a large inventory of SB parts and is very knowledgeable.   My reason for changing to a thurst bearing was that I would be right in the middle of an important piece and I would start to see patterns in the fininsh due to end play in the spindle.   I was forever tightening that nut.   Not any more!  I did that change several years ago and believe I got the part number information from the archives on the yahoo group.
> 
> Good luck with your lathe.
> 
> Earl



I'd be interested in the details pertaining to the mod you did with the thrust bearing.  Do you have pics and part numbers?  Where did you buy the bearing from?

Thanks.


----------



## ttpociask (May 20, 2014)

Thoro said:


> Sent you a pm. I have one that I can part with


  Thanks for the replies, unfortunately I didn't get the pm for some reason, so if you could send it again I would appreciate it. I would also be interested in hearing more about the thrust bearing modification that Earl was talking about for the future. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Thoro (May 20, 2014)

ttpociask said:


> Thanks for the replies, unfortunately I didn't get the pm for some reason, so if you could send it again I would appreciate it. I would also be interested in hearing more about the thrust bearing modification that Earl was talking about for the future. Thanks again for the help.



Resent it.


----------



## Earl (May 21, 2014)

Thoro said:


> I'd be interested in the details pertaining to the mod you did with the thrust bearing. Do you have pics and part numbers? Where did you buy the bearing from?
> 
> Thanks.



Search the yahoo southbend group.  There were part numbers for the bearing (McMaster-Carr) and a detailed write up.


----------



## ttpociask (May 25, 2014)

I am going to take a shot at making this nut first, seeing at how pricey they are, so the inside 20 tpi cutting could be challanging considering I've never cut a thread on a lathe before, wish me luck.


----------



## Thoro (May 25, 2014)

ttpociask said:


> I am going to take a shot at making this nut first, seeing at how pricey they are, so the inside 20 tpi cutting could be challanging considering I've never cut a thread on a lathe before, wish me luck.



I have a buddy who works at a machine shop.  His position isn't as a machinist, though he does it as a hobby.  One day he asked one of the machinists if he had any advice or pointers for him as he was about to undertake his first threading job on his lathe.  The machinist who was a veteran replied "Oh, I don't think you'll be able to do it, I don't even know how to thread on a lathe".  Let's back up here though, perhaps his job title should be machine operator, or tool monkey, or button boy, rather than machinist.

At any rate, my point is, that my buddy told me about that story, because I had just gotten done telling him that I myself had just completed my first threading operation on my lathe with relative ease.  I'm sure it wasn't perfect, but I got the job done.  And the point is also that it's not as hard as it seems.  And also another point is that "hobbyists" who have a decent amount of experience can at times far surpass an "operator" in no time in terms of overall get-er-done gumption and skill.  This is MY opinion, and by no means am I stating my opinion in a blanket fashion to state that hobbyists are superior to anyone in general.

So, good luck.  I think you'll find that it's going to be a great learning process and fun to-boot.

Oh, and if you need any measurements, let me know.  I'd be happy to get them for you.


----------



## ttpociask (May 25, 2014)

Thanks for the encouragement and support, I'll let you know how it goes or if I need any help, I appreciate it.


----------



## ttpociask (Jun 4, 2014)

Well it took me a while to get the right tooling to cut the threads, but I finally got two new nuts turned out and threaded. I am very happy with the way they turned out, this was my first time doing any threading on a lathe, with tutalage from a friend at work. Felt great learning how to do that!


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jun 4, 2014)

Earl said:


> Search the yahoo southbend group.  There were part numbers for the bearing (McMaster-Carr) and a detailed write up.



Fantastic!  I'm interested too!


----------



## Thoro (Jun 5, 2014)

That's awesome!  Post some pics if you can.  did you grind your own thread cutting tool?  What did you end up using for material?


----------



## ttpociask (Jun 7, 2014)

Will update as soon as I can get some pics on here, thanks for the interest, can't get them off my phone so I'll need to get my camera out.


----------



## Splat (Jun 7, 2014)

Ted aka "Latheman" used to work at South Bend. He has a lot of spare parts so I would email him to see if he's got a take-up nut for you. His email is Latheman2@aol.com.


I bought the correct needle bearing and washers from McMaster but I would have needed to mill down my existing nut too much for my liking to get everything to fit. Here's the info I got from another site:

To do the thrust bearing change-over you will have to adjust your take-up  nut to compensate for the additional width of the new bearing. This must be done to keep your gears in line with each other. Also the ID of the bearings  are larger than the shaft so a step for them could be integrated into  the nut. I just made a  nylon washer with a 1-7/8" ID and a 2" OD and the width was 0.250". The  reason the washer is so wide is that it extends into the casting to the  bronze bearing surface. I did remove 0.06" off of the take up nut to  realign my gear with the rest of the gears. 

Mcmaster Carr 

Cage assembly: 5909K43 
Washers: 5909K56 (need 2)

The reason for doing this is because of poor facing finish quality.I  tested this theory by facing a part with a center in it and it got  noticeable better with the live center . In affect loading the internal  thrust bearing the same as the tak-up nut does from the rear but with a  roller element.


----------



## ttpociask (Jun 9, 2014)

Still working on getting pictures on here, very hectic summer but will get to it soon.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jun 9, 2014)

ttpociask said:


> Still working on getting pictures on here, very hectic summer but will get to it soon.



Thanks!  Looking forward to it!


----------



## ttpociask (Jun 18, 2014)

Tried to get it on here last night but it didn't work will try again this weekend.


----------

